# Tracks ID



## Fuscus (Feb 4, 2013)

Did a callout and the place was a huge shed owned by a, um, collector. I won't go into details but suffice to say there was more stuff in there then an infinite number of monkeys could poke an infinite number of sticks at, Needless to say snake was not sighted.
The woman has left flour around to see if the subject was still inside and has sent me this photo. I could be wrong ( unlikely but I think it is not snake. I would be interested if anyone has any reasoned idea what the tracks are. 

NOTE: I am not talking about the human tracks that are also visible in the photo


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 4, 2013)

duck or something with feet like it would be my first thoughts , but then their side by side , do ducks really hop around? , ive never payed attention ive noticed some birds do hop but what bird would have feet like that


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like something that hops, something with claws, and only fairly small when comparing that footprint on the right. What do you suspect it might be?? I wouldn't have a clue :lol: It's intriguing however!


----------



## thomasssss (Feb 4, 2013)

im putting my money on bird of some kind  birds hop and have similar feet depending on the type


----------



## Asharee133 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe a wallaby or bettong??


----------



## nintendont (Feb 5, 2013)

Pheasant Coucal is my guess


----------



## bally (Feb 5, 2013)

looks like a Bettong to me


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 5, 2013)

The side by side tracks are interesting, however it looks very close to echidna if you just focus on one foot print.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 5, 2013)

The tracks are quite small (look at the footprint for size comparision) and on smooth concrete. It is possible that the animal is clawed and slipping.


----------



## geckodan (Feb 5, 2013)

Small lace monitor slipping on the floor??


----------



## MyMitchie (Feb 5, 2013)

Bandicoot?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 5, 2013)

jedi_339 said:


> The side by side tracks are interesting, however it looks very close to echidna if you just focus on one foot print.




I thought echidna also, but it looks quite apparent that this thing hops  New breed, the hopping echidna :lol:


----------

